
Sound Blaster Series Hardware Programming Guide [pdf] - 32bitkid
https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2014/readings/hardware/SoundBlaster.pdf
======
yodsanklai
Nothing to do with the soundblaster, but I just completed all the labs from
the class that references this document.
([https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2014/](https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2014/)).
It was quite challenging!

~~~
cturner
How do you line up data to copy into the DSP for the purpose of programming
it? Is it a memcpy operation? How do you know where to copy to?

~~~
yodsanklai
The labs for this class don't use the soundblaster card (i think they gave the
documentation for students that want to extend their kernel with sound
capabilities). So I didn't play with a DSP. However, in lab 6 you program a
driver for an ethernet controller which I suspect must be similar to
programming a sound card. Typically, you put your data somewhere in the
memory, and then you give the address to the controller and launch some
operation that the controller will do for you do for you (fetching your data
using DMA). There are various complications, but this is the idea.

